# Can I beg a person or two who have the kindle 2 to test my new pattern?



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Today, maybe? It fits the Nook perfectly. And I made one for the Kindle 2 and the measurements should theoretically work, but I can't release the pattern until it's for sure. I got lucky and found a friend to test the size for the ipad.
So... anyone?

Here's what the new cover looks like. It's a padded sleeve... but it has a front pocket and a flap button closure that could easily be changed to hook and loop (velcro). It's very snug ( I wanted to make it snug so if it came open, the reader wouldn't just fall out) and it's nicely padded.

Crossing my fingers someone might want to sew again!


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Are you offering a pattern to try


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I can try it for you.  We have two K2's.  I still have a bunch of the coffee fabric left over from the K3 cover I made with your other pattern.  Let me know!


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

Hi Strawhatbrat - I am happy to try this one out for you


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I would love to try it for you.  Over the weekend I made myself a hipster style bag to carry my Kindle.  I'm in a sewing mood, would like to try your pattern!  I already have fusible interfacing and batting on hand, I'm ready to sew.

ETA:  I bought your Kindle cover pattern and am going to try that today.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Those are cute sleeves! I might be inclined to sew again to make one (or more!) of those. Are you selling your patterns? Where? I'd love to make one for the Nook/K3 before it arrives this weekend.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you all! 
Mishymac, yes. I need the pattern tested in the sizes I can't test  
Greenthumb and Amandaspanda, I may need your email addresses if I can't find if in my email outbox from the last pattern. Can you PM it to me just in case? Thank you for testing it! 
Kindlegirl, my patterns are available on etsy, here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirdifulStitches?section_id=7244090


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

strawhatbrat said:


> Thank you all!
> Mishymac, yes. I need the pattern tested in the sizes I can't test
> Greenthumb and Amandaspanda, I may need your email addresses if I can't find if in my email outbox from the last pattern. Can you PM it to me just in case? Thank you for testing it!
> Kindlegirl, my patterns are available on etsy, here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirdifulStitches?section_id=7244090


Awwww......I want one too  Don't you need at least *three * testers!!!

ETA: Assuming they test out OK will you then have this pattern for sale?


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Awwww......I want one too  Don't you need at least *three * testers!!!
> 
> ETA: Assuming they test out OK will you then have this pattern for sale?


Sure I do. 
I just sent you a PM.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you going to put this pattern up soon? I see your cover patterns are up, but I'm wanting this sleeve pattern. If you don't need any more testers, let me know when they'll be up for sale. Are they digital patterns that can be downloaded? Thanks!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

That is a very nice design. I hope it comes out well in testing because I'd love to try it out when you release it even if you weren't all full up with potential testers I sadly don't have time to sew right now!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I would love to try one, if you still need testers!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I finished mine. Took way longer than it should have, I messed up and had to rip out a couple of times. I'd like to make another one over the weekend when I have more time, and I'll pay more attention to my seam allowances. I had a hard time finding a button to match too (without going to the store).

As to your question about the fit, it's great. My K2 fits in it like a glove. Thanks for letting me try out the pattern! Here's pics of mine.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice! I like the way the flap folds over, the buttons. It's more likely to keep "stuff" from getting to the screen of the Kindle.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I finished mine, too.  I took pictures, but the kids are hogging the computer, so I only tricked them away from it for a minute to send this message!  The fit is perfect.  Nice and snug, but not too tight.  I held it upside down by just the end fabric, and the Kindle stayed inside no problem (yes, I live life on the edge!)  Great job on the pattern!  Now put that baby up for sale!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Linda, can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay! Thank you guys soooo much!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

strawhatbrat said:


> Yay! Thank you guys soooo much!


Can I make a couple of suggestions on the pattern? I kept getting confused about which pieces were Main Fabric and which were Contrast Fabric, I mean where to place them. And on the part where you slip the case inside the lining, I put the flap part on the wrong end the first time....almost never figured that out! But I hope to make another one this weekend, I'm experienced now.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Patricia, do you have any suggestions for wording that part better? I tried so hard. LOL .... It all makes perfect sense in my head. But when I re-read the pattern I was wondering which parts would be confusing to people.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

It might be just me, my brain ain't what it used to be! Item 8 was where I got confused. I understood putting _the sleeve inside the lining, right sides together with the pocket of sleeve facing the top and the flap side of lining on the bottom._ But I messed up here and had the flap facing the wrong end. Maybe specify that the flap should be on the end where you _sew around the top with a 3/8 inch seam allowance._ So since I had that sewn together with the flap on the wrong end, from that point on I had a mess until I figured that out. I hate it when I have problems with patterns, because I always feel stupid, like everybody else can figure it out but me.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a really cute case strawhatbrat; would you be making any to sell for the K3?  I am not a crafty person and don't even have a sewing machine, lol.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> That's a really cute case strawhatbrat; would you be making any to sell for the K3? I am not a crafty person and don't even have a sewing machine, lol.


If she's not going to make any to sell, I'd be glad to make one for you.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> If she's not going to make any to sell, I'd be glad to make one for you.


That's so awesome! I would certainly pay you to make one; I would even buy all the stuff and mail it to you.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's the one I made. I haven't sewn on the button yet, because I don't have one I really like. Please keep in mind that I worked a night shift last night and got 2 hours of sleep today. I sewed the flap on backwards. It was supposed to have the lighter color on the outside, to contrast with the pocket. Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Linda, I did the same thing the first time (with the flap backwards), and ripped it out.  That's what I was talking about when I told her that I was confused about where to place the Main fabric and the Contrasting fabric.  Sometimes I couldn't figure out the correct placement and had them backwards.  Of course when I guessed, it was wrong!  And looking at yours, I notice that I forgot to topstitch around the flap.

Yours looks good!  I enjoyed making it, I'm glad she let us test the pattern for her.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you guys! I will be a little more detailed with the instructions on that part for the one I will release. 

Also, the ipad sleeve tested a little big. So if you make any of those, try a 5/8" seam allowance instead of a 3/8". My tester is sewing it up with the new dimensions and it will be corrected on the released pattern. I will let you know what to use for that seam allowance when we figure it out for sure.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

You guys can make/sell all you want from my patterns  I don't put restrictions on my patterns like some designers do. 

I used to make cloth diapers for sale and after a while, it made sewing feel like work.. then I didn't want to sew at all anymore. I most likely won't be sewing for sales. Oh, maybe if my mom and I ever do the farmers market, but that would probably be it.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

strawhatbrat said:


> You guys can make/sell all you want from my patterns  I don't put restrictions on my patterns like some designers do.
> 
> I used to make cloth diapers for sale and after a while, it made sewing feel like work.. then I didn't want to sew at all anymore. I most likely won't be sewing for sales. Oh, maybe if my mom and I ever do the farmers market, but that would probably be it.


I can totally see that. When I was in college I couldn't read for pleasure for a very long time after having reading forced down my throat in massive amounts.

Do you have that sleeve pattern for the K3? I looked on etsy and didn't see one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> I can totally see that. When I was in college I couldn't read for pleasure for a very long time after having reading forced down my throat in massive amounts.
> 
> Do you have that sleeve pattern for the K3? I looked on etsy and didn't see one.


kimbertay - it looks like she doesn't mind if we use her pattern to make the bag for other people, so I'll be glad to make one for you.

Also, the pattern she made has cut lines for the K3, the Nook, and the K2. I made mine to the dimensions of the K2 and it fits great.

I'll PM you for further conversation.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my sleeve made this afternoon for the K2. It is a very nice sleeve and fits the K2 perfectly. Nice and snug but not too tight. I used quilt batting which was pretty thin but I'm thinking of trying the fleece for the next one. The batting just kept squishing around and it was hard to keep my seams straight since sometimes I couldn't see past the batting to see the fabric edge underneath. (Make sense?) Anyway, I'm looking forward to making another one for the K3 and nook. 

The only issue I really had with the directions was when sewing the flap and top section. I got it put on the right end, but just as a couple of other posters have said, I had the flap reversed and had to rip it out and flip it to sew it again. I thought I was following the directions correctly, but it does get a little confusing at that part. Other than that it all went pretty well! Thanks for sharing the pattern - it's very cute!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> I got my sleeve made this afternoon for the K2. It is a very nice sleeve and fits the K2 perfectly. Nice and snug but not too tight. I used quilt batting which was pretty thin but I'm thinking of trying the fleece for the next one. The batting just kept squishing around and it was hard to keep my seams straight since sometimes I couldn't see past the batting to see the fabric edge underneath. (Make sense?) Anyway, I'm looking forward to making another one for the K3 and nook.
> 
> The only issue I really had with the directions was when sewing the flap and top section. I got it put on the right end, but just as a couple of other posters have said, I had the flap reversed and had to rip it out and flip it to sew it again. I thought I was following the directions correctly, but it does get a little confusing at that part. Other than that it all went pretty well! Thanks for sharing the pattern - it's very cute!!


So where's the pictures??


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> So where's the pictures??


I've never posted pictures before, so I gotta figure that out before I can post them. 
I'm going to try to make another one today for my 'soon to arrive' K3...maybe then I can post both pictures!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> I've never posted pictures before, so I gotta figure that out before I can post them.
> I'm going to try to make another one today for my 'soon to arrive' K3...maybe then I can post both pictures!


Here's how I post pictures. Do you have a Photobucket account? It's easy to create one. I download my pictures into Photobucket, then when you just hover the mouse over each picture, a little box comes up below it with several options. The second option is Direct Link. Do a right click and Copy that whole address. Then come to Kindleboards, when you create your message, at the top there are little buttons for You Tube, Insert Flash, and the third one says Insert Image. Click on Insert Image. On your screen you'll see this [img] then right click and Paste the image you just copied from Photobucket. Make sure you get it exactly in between the ][ in the middle of the two img's. Then you can do a Preview and make sure the picture shows up, because it won't show up in the message you are typing, you have to do the Preview to see it.

I ordered some fabrics last night to make a couple more covers. They are from the Moda fabric line, they are called Tweet Tweet. I'm jealous you are sewing again today, my granddaughter is here for the next couple of days (she's 2 years old) and she doesn't let me do sewing when she's here! Or she wants to "help" and that's a disaster.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm refiguring the pattern a bit. The K2 is staying the same. The K3 is going to be a touch smaller and the ipad is going to be a touch bigger. Since the K2 sleeve was perfect, I just took those dimensions and figured out how big the other patterns should be with the same amount of room (that make sense?) I am sewing up an ipad cover today and I am going to best buy to see if it fits.If it fits, i'll digitize the changes. After that's done, I'll resend you testers the new pattern. 

Originally I just took the flat dimensions, like I did with the case pattern to figure out the sizes, but this time I used the circumference. I don't know why I didn't do that in the first place! Makes more sense with the sleeve. 

So... don't sew any other sizes until this one is done. (The nook one fits well, too... but it is a little tighter than the K2 pattern and when I am done, they will ALL fit exactly like the k2 sleeve fits) 

Thanks, you guys!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I already cut out my sleeve for the K3...I was trying to get a head start on today.   But that's ok...since it's already cut out I'm going to go ahead and make it. If it's slightly larger that's ok with me. I'll make the next one the new size.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the directions in a step by step detail...exactly what I needed!!!  I will post some pics as soon as I get the second one finished. Off to do some sewing....and peeking back at my Amazon acct. occasionally to see if the K3 has shipped yet!


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I emailed the updated pattern


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

strawhatbrat said:


> I emailed the updated pattern


I haven't gotten the updated pattern. Was I supposed to?


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

How much fabric does it take to make one of those?  

I suck at sewing anything with a pattern, but my brother-in-law makes clothes for my nieces...If I can I want to see if he'd make one of these for me when the K3 gets here. (he could probably figure out how to resize it)

Then he could make himself one for the K1 I gave to him earlier this month. (he didnt like the Strangedog cover that I gave him for it) 

This pattern is just for naked Kindles, right?  I wouldnt mind one of these sleeves if my Kindle2 and it's Javoedge cover would fit inside it. (I'm a safety girl...extra protection)


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

Darn that is a cute pattern! Too bad I really don't need a sleeve  Blast!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ErinLindsey said:


> How much fabric does it take to make one of those?
> 
> I suck at sewing anything with a pattern, but my brother-in-law makes clothes for my nieces...If I can I want to see if he'd make one of these for me when the K3 gets here. (he could probably figure out how to resize it)
> 
> ...


This cover is designed for naked Kindles, but I bet if your brother-in-law sews well, he could re-figure the dimensions and make one to fit a Kindle inside a cover. It wouldn't be that hard to do.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

When is this pattern going to be available for purchase? I want to get it and I'm on vacation until Monday so its the perfect timing. I had to cancel my K3 Pre Order due to some bills (cat and car..OUCH!) so this would make me feel MUCH better about sticking with my K2 until I save enough for the K3 again!

Thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> When is this pattern going to be available for purchase? I want to get it and I'm on vacation until Monday so its the perfect timing. I had to cancel my K3 Pre Order due to some bills (cat and car..OUCH!) so this would make me feel MUCH better about sticking with my K2 until I save enough for the K3 again!
> 
> Thanks!


Here's the address for her Etsy shop, but it looks like she doesn't have it posted yet. Maybe you could send her a message from that site and she would see it faster than seeing it here.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirdifulStitches?ga_search_query=birdifulstitches&ga_search_type=seller_usernames


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I listed it. I am also including detailed instructions for making a sleeve for any other thing (netbook, iphone, kindle IN a cover) based on the circumference of the item you want to make a sleeve for.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Got it! Just ordered both   YEAH!! Something to do this weekend to make me feel better!

Thanks so much. Can't wait to get them to my email!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Ordered the sleeve, can't wait to make it (assuming my K3 ever arrives  )


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Thankyou soooooo much Strawhatbrat.......Thanks to your amazing pattern, and my equally amazing sister I have got my hands on a copy of your pattern and had my sister here for the day helping me sew this cover for my *hopefully* soon to arrive K3 (she did all the sewing, I actually didn't do to much at all really!)

Here are a few photos of the finished product which I am soooooo happy with!


























now I can't wait for my new baby to arrive and give her a gorgeous new home!!! Thanks again ♥


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mishymac, yours turned out beautifully, and thanks for posting the pictures!  I like the button you used, it reminds me of the ones they have on the Oberon covers.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just purchased sleeve pattern and must now dig out sewing machine. Haven't sewn for years, but purchased medge page sleeve, and will return as I think it is too bulky. Have lots of VB fabric so I can make one to match my Vera bags.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Just purchased sleeve pattern and must now dig out sewing machine. Haven't sewn for years, but purchased medge page sleeve, and will return as I think it is too bulky. Have lots of VB fabric so I can make one to match my Vera bags.


Where do you get VB fabric? I made a wallet, a checkbook cover, and a makeup bag to match my purse but I had to buy fabric napkins off Ebay. I didn't know you could buy the fabric any other way.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I use napkins or placemats. Also purchased from etsy, artfire, and ebay at times. Will check with a friend to see who is selling now. If I find anyone, I'll get back to you with a PM.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Where do you get VB fabric? I made a wallet, a checkbook cover, and a makeup bag to match my purse but I had to buy fabric napkins off Ebay. I didn't know you could buy the fabric any other way.


Hi, just sent you a pm.


----------

